
US GPS Outage impacting multiple airlines - inferiorhuman
https://www.airliners.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1424363
======
inferiorhuman
More information (and links to the FAA's phone bridge) here:

[https://hackaday.com/2019/06/09/gps-and-ads-b-problems-
cause...](https://hackaday.com/2019/06/09/gps-and-ads-b-problems-cause-
cancelled-flights/)

